# PHP 4.3 auf einem IIS 5.1



## Casey (11. Februar 2003)

Ich habe auf meinem IIS 5.1 jetzt PHP 4.3.0 installiert in der Hoffnung den Apache zu ersetzen, nur leider funktioniert PHP nicht ganz einwandfrei:
Wenn ich z. B. die inhalt.php mit den Parametern inhalt=test (also inhalt.php?inhalt=test) lade, dann werden die Parameter ignoriert.
Was kann ich tun, damit die weiter verarbeitet werden können?

MfG
Casey


----------



## Deemax (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

wie sprichst du denn die Parameterübergabe an?

In den neunen PHP-Versionen geht das per $_POST["xyz"] oder $_GET["xyz"]. $_REQUEST["xyz"] geht auch noch.


----------

